# Hat trick



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

I had a few hat tricks the last couple of years catching steel on three different river systems the same day,anyone up for some friendly competition?My goal this year is catching steel on all five of the big rivers.Vermillion,Rocky,Chag,Grand and Connie.beer bets and bragging rights only may throw in my trophy leopard skin fishing hat if I get out fished tm me. 
ironfish


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm out... Have hard enough time catching them in one stream!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Runfish said:


> I'm out... Have hard enough time catching them in one stream!


 Runfish its really not that hard ,just wait till spring lol...that said I would be inclined to let you borrow my lucky leopard skin hat.I acquired it on st pattys day three years ago.Could put you over the top,...Think about it .
ironfish


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Haha show me your ways. I'll wear any hat to have double digit days on multiple streams


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Runfish said:


> Haha show me your ways. I'll wear any hat to have double digit days on multiple streams


Be careful with what you wish for ha...you only feel silly for the first couple of fish...its like when susan sharandon had "nuke" laloosh in Bull Durham wear her lacy underwears boy was pitching shut outs in no time got to the pro's but had to wear those dam frillys the rest of his career.lol


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I got them on Chagrin, Grand, and Connie in the fall as well as Lake Erie.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> I got them on Chagrin, Grand, and Connie in the fall as well as Lake Erie.


well if you got em all in one day welcome to the club!..Gotta be rivers only lotta guys, me in particular dont have boats, so its gonna be the five river club only! you in?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes, all 4 in the same day. This was two days before Thanksgiving. Started off on the Chagrin about 4 am. Got a couple and then got to the Grand at first light. I had to cross where I went and don't like doing it in the dark. Got some there and about 1030 headed to Connie in the kayak. Got them trolling in the river and out in the lake. It was one of the best days I have ever had.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> Yes, all 4 in the same day. This was two days before Thanksgiving. Started off on the Chagrin about 4 am. Got a couple and then got to the Grand at first light. I had to cross where I went and don't like doing it in the dark. Got some there and about 1030 headed to Connie in the kayak. Got them trolling in the river and out in the lake. It was one of the best days I have ever had.


 If you would have back tracked to the kiddie pool "rocky" flossed a few on the reeds. you would be breathing "rare air" ha.I gotta believe few people get fish on 4 systems the same day.Its gonna be hard linking up the V and connie the same day but that's my goal for the spring... five rivers...Standing beer bet to all you "pinning hotshots"lol... bring it on!!
ironfish


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

It's just too much driving. I like to be hiking and fishing the rivers, not driving between them.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

nooffseason said:


> It's just too much driving. I like to be hiking and fishing the rivers, not driving between them.


Good point, but your not going to be able to accomplish this without a ton of pre fishing and hiking many river miles,


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I prefer not driving if I don't have to. But I caught over 50 fish that day so it was worth it.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> I prefer not driving if I don't have to. But I caught over 50 fish that day so it was worth it.


Another salient point, the hat trick days I had were all huge number days .I feel the challenge is really about how well do you know steelhead ally.if you don't have at least a dozen places on each river wear you know those stretches of water and all the nuances of those runs,ie the cuts,wear the fish typically hold what the primo cfs for that river is at the at time of the year you are fishing it,your just walking around with your rod in your hand lol ..Me i love driving my old truck on the alley its part of it.gives me time to think wear the next likely spot to fish is.driving is part of it just ask the guys that drive up from cincy or Columbus,pa etc
.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Hell I'll chauffeur you around steelhead ally in my Kia for a 50 fish day!


----------

